# CPC Exam



## ssr1101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Could some one tell me the "average" time for results?  Tomorrow will be 4 weeks on the dot, and I have received nothing.  Was just wondering what everyone elses' experience was like.  Thank you.


----------



## blackiez1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Took 8 weeks to get my results in the mail.  I heard nothing until the envelope came.  I was so excited, I didn't want to open it.  But to my suprise I passed.


----------



## ssr1101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you for the response.  Everyone at my work had their's in like 3 weeks. Of course they all passed.  So I thought that since I didn't have mine yet that I failed.  LOL


----------



## thompsonsyl (Aug 10, 2007)

I found out within just a few weeks because I kept looking on "Credential Verification" option on this website.  You enter your AAPC Membership # and last name and then it lists your credentials (CPC) or it'll say "non-certified member".  Try this....you might get lucky and find out now if you've passed.  Good Luck!


----------



## ssr1101 (Aug 11, 2007)

OH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! I went and checked... I PASSED..... YAHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsyl (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## blackiez1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jodi (Aug 17, 2007)

Great Job! Stressful four weeks!? Does anyone know how many CEU's the CPC exam is worth?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah For You!


----------



## DOyola (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't think they give you CEU for the CPC exam...you have to get them to keep your CPC credential...


----------



## TDez (Aug 21, 2007)

*I took the exam first week of May*

I took the exam first week of May, and NEVER received anything to notify me of the results! Fortunately after 3 weeks I checked the credential verification option on the site (passed . I'm going to try to call someone to see why they might leave me with nothing to show...
Theresa


----------



## shakys (Aug 21, 2007)

I got my results back within 4 weeks as I took my exam on July 15 and I received them on Aug 06 which was pretty quick. I called aapc and they mailed them out immediately.

I took the cpc exam and sadly to say I failed the 30000 series and the 50000 series.

Can anyone give me any tips or what additional resources you used to pass the test. I guess it only gives you the areas that you are weak in and I guess those are my areas.

Please know that any help given will be used.

Thanks,


----------



## DOyola (Aug 22, 2007)

I took my CPC Exam on June 16...waited for the results and nothing I called AAPC and they told me they were mailed on June 26 and never received them. I called again 08/01 and they told me 7 to 10 days you'll received them...well...I just called again...still waiting...and they have my right address and name...and I received my daily house mail perfectly..so I don't know whats going on...but this is the 3 time they "send" them to me...


----------



## johnsonv (Aug 30, 2007)

I took the exam 12 days ago ,is that to soon to check on the credential verification as I just checked and it said non-certified.
Thanks.


----------



## TDez (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, it may be too soon to know for sure... I remember checking mine about that time, and was mortified to see "Uncredentialed" listed! I checked again the next week, and was suddenly credentialed   Don't give up yet! Keep checking!!


----------

